# Physician Education Tool



## DennisW (Apr 26, 2011)

Can someone direct me to a simple document that could assist me when planning Physician Education sessions to review E/M Coding and documentation? Most physicians claim that most of the 'coding' tools are difficult to understand especially from a clinical stand point.

Any takers? Thanks


----------



## mbprzychocki (Apr 26, 2011)

*E/M Tools for Physicians*

Dennis,

Our facility put together our own manual and ordered slide rulers from Don Self & Associates. We also received authorization to purchase online modules through a website called E/M University with Dr. Peter Jensen. Dr. Jensen is a active physician and a certified coder.
We have received good feedback on the slide rulers (pocket size) and the online modules (they receive CME's also for each module they complete).

http://www.donself.com/
http://emuniversity.com/

Hope these help with your education! My email is: marybeth.przychocki@ahss.org if I can be of any further help.

Have a great day,
Mary Beth P.


----------



## DennisW (Apr 27, 2011)

*E/M Tools for Physicians*

Thanks Mary Beth....I appreciate it.


----------

